# Coconut Oil 76 degree melt



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Is anyone (to your door) finding any coconut oil less than $2.73 per pound (other than the 50 gallon drum from Columbus foods)? Thanks, Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I get mine from Restaurant Depot (who gets it from CF) so I'm no help. The price has come back down some recently, though. It was as high as $80, maybe a bit more, for the 50 lb bucket, but it's back down to maybe $60 now? I don't remember exactly.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I had a huge jump in frieght for some reason! I guess I really need to hit Houston and see if I can find someplace that sells to resturants. Right now it would be nearly the same price to buy from walmart shelves, I can beat that price by buying by the case from retail grocery stores....we shall see. The idea of having 100's of small containers of coconut oil though Vicki


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

J Edwards International www.bulknaturaloils.com has 55lbs for $88.75 which works out to $1.61lb. I just made my first order from them today. Even with shipping it saved me about $30.00 over Columbus on what I ordered. For me shipping worked out to be about $1.14 lb.

I didn't think about it when I ordered, but someone said on here once that shipping was cheaper for her when she called.
Why didn't I remember that! :duh


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Vicki,
look for places that sell popcorn. Our local distributor, also has butter flavored coconut oil. It started out at 88$ local pickup, last order was $92ish. Hopefully it will go back down. Big metal bucket, not sure about the exact weight.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Try:
The Can Handler
224 N Story Road # 148
Irving, TX 75061-6776
(972) 513-2267 

I don't know if they sell coconut oil, but I do know that a couple of our Texas Soapmaker's Association members were purchasing 50 gallon drums of olive oil from them a year or so ago and gave me the contact information. I never contacted them though as I've continued to purchase from Columbus. 

Today's price from Columbus for a 50 lb. bucket of 76 degree Coconut Oil is $76.00. If you can put together a big enough order (like a co-op buy) to get freight delivery prices, you may be able to save some money. Also, if you tell them it's a commercial rather than residential address shipping is slightly less.

Caroline


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes that was the price I got and with freight it puts it over the Louann Coconut Oil at Heb and Walmart! I can not move to a 50 gallon drum until I am in my new soap room. At least lye didn't go up, got my pallet in today! Vicki


----------

